# Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt



## eHasi (21. Januar 2013)

*Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Mein PC, den ich vor einigen Wochen gebaut habe, besteht u.a. aus 
- Asus P8Z77-V
- Intel Core i7-3770K 
Drauf ist Win7 x64
Angeschlossen ist diese Maus 
Amazon.com: Logitech Mouse SBF96 3 Buttons Optical PS/2 Black Precision Reliability And Optical Value: Computers & Accessories
und diese Tastatur
http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Wire...LAT4/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1358764864&sr=8-7
(comfort keyboard 2000 v1.0)

Die Maus hat PS2 Anschluss und ist mit einem PS2 Verlängerungskabel am PS2 Anschluss des PC. 
Die Tastatur mit USB Verlängerungskabel am PC. 

Nun habe ich immer mal wieder das Problem, dass die Tastatur nicht mehr schreibt. nach einigen Sekunden schreibt sie dann wieder. 
Und auch die Maus hängt immer mal wieder für etwa eine halbe Sekunde, obwohl der PC längst nicht ausgelastet ist. 
Als ich Lautsprecher an hatte (habe ich selten) hörte ich immer diese Tonfolge, die bei Fehlern oder dem an- und abstecken von USB Teilen auftritt, - so ein hoher und ein niedriger Ton nacheinander (oder erst niedrig, dann hoch?). 

Ich hatte gelesen, dass man die USB - Energieeinstellung ändern soll, damit dieses Problem weg geht, das habe ich gemacht. 
Ich denke auch, dass ich die richtigen Treiber für diese Geräte habe. 


Allerdings zeigt der Gerätemanager meinen PC selbst mit gelbem Dreieck an, und als unbekanntes Gerät, bzw. unter Hardware dann "Unbekanntes Gerät - Treiber für dieses Gerät wurde nicht installiert Code 28" 

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann, und ob dies mit dem Hängen der Maus + Tastatur zusammenhängt. 


       Eigentlich dachte ich, das Problem mit dem Hängen durch andere Treiber gelöst zu haben, es ist zwar besser, aber nicht ganz weg. 

Ich bin etwas ratlos, wo ich mit der Fehlersuche fortfahren soll? 

Andere Maus, kein Verlängerungskabel, anderer Anschluss ...?


----------



## Thallassa (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Tja, irgend ein Treiber fehlt dann wohl doch noch - kann gut sein, dass das mit deinem Problem zusammenhängt.
Wie du den installiert bekommst? Entweder, du versuchst die Mainboard-CD einzulegen, gehst bei dem Treiber mit dem gelben Dreieck mit Rechtsklick auf "Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen" und hoffst, dass er ihn findet (natürlich den Pfad der CD angeben) - oder, wenn die Option mit der CD fehlschlägt, "automatisch nach Treibersoftware suchen"
Schlägt beides fehl, dann google einfach die Hardware ID in den Eigenschaften des unbekannten Geräts - spätestens dann stellt sich raus, was für ein Treiber das ist.


----------



## eHasi (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Ja, danke  
Nach der Hardware ID googeln hat mich zu "Intel® USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver" geführt, und das gelbe Dreieck ist jetzt weg. 

CD und automatische Suchen schlugen da allerdings fehl. 
Nun warte ich mal ab, ob es jetzt besser ist.


----------



## eHasi (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Irgendwas stimmt immer noch nicht. In der Ereignisanzeige steht immer 
"Fehler beim Laden des Treibers \Driver\kbdhid für das Gerät HID\VID_045E&PID_00DD&MI_00\8&c3c91c3&0&0000."
Wenn ich nach dieser nummer googele, komme ich auf die Microsoft Tastatur. 

der Treiber kbdhid.sys ist bei mir hier:  C:\Windows\System32\drivers

Ich habe versucht diese Datei umzubenennen und durch eine andere (aus einem anderen Windows) zu ersetzen, aber dafür fehlen mir die Berechtigungen.


----------



## Thallassa (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Schonmal versucht, den Empfänger der Tasta/Maus-Kombo woanders hinzustecken? Also an nen anderen Port? Welche Tasta/Maus verwendest du genau?


----------



## eHasi (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Das Keyboard sieht so aus: 
Microsoft Tastatur in München - Eingabegeräte (Mäuse, Tastaturen etc.) kaufen und verkaufen über private Kleinanzeigen
Die Bezeichnung ist Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 V1.0

(Entschuldigung, der Link oben stimmt leider gar nicht und ich habe keine Funkmaus/Tastatur! - Sondern eine mit USB bzw. PS/2) 


Und die Maus Amazon.com: Logitech Mouse SBF96 3 Buttons Optical PS/2 Black Precision Reliability And Optical Value: Computers & Accessories
Logitech Mouse SBF96 Optical PS/2 Black

Die Tastatur mal umstecken versuche ich mal. Ich vermute aber eher, dass sich der Fehler beim Laden des Treibers dadurch eher nicht beheben lässt. 
Mal schauen...


----------



## eHasi (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

hm... ich bin das Problem noch nicht los. 

da steht: "Fehler beim Laden des Treibers \Driver\kbdhid für das Gerät HID\VID_045E&PID_00DD&MI_00\8&2db1cba6&0&0000."
und erweitert: 

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP" Guid="{9C205A39-1250-487D-ABD7-E831C6290539}" /> 
  <EventID>219</EventID> 
  <Version>0</Version> 
  <Level>3</Level> 
  <Task>212</Task> 
  <Opcode>0</Opcode> 
  <Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-01-22T01:06:46.019127300Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>39486</EventRecordID> 
  <Correlation /> 
  <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="100" /> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>xxxxx-PC</Computer> 
  <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data Name="DriverNameLength">45</Data> 
  <Data Name="DriverName">HID\VID_045E&PID_00DD&MI_00\8&2db1cba6&0&0000</Data> 
  <Data Name="Status">3221226382</Data> 
  <Data Name="FailureNameLength">14</Data> 
  <Data Name="FailureName">\Driver\kbdhid</Data> 
  <Data Name="Version">0</Data> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>

Daran ändert auch das Umstecken der Tastatur nichts, und es macht sich noch bemerkbar, weil ich in dem Moment nichts eintippen kann.


----------



## Der-Bert (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Ich weiß das das nicht immer die lösung ist aber hau mal Win neu drauf aber ziehe alle neuen treiber aus dem netz und leg sie aufm stick.

hat mir schon geholfen weil irgend wo ein treiberkonflikt besteht ( vieleicht auch durch änderungen vom nutzer bzw. neu installierte programme oder das update nicht ordentlich ausgefürt wurde) klingt nach  chipsatz treiber

wenn alles nicht hilft dann: versuch macht klug  Win einfach neu mit den treiber vom stick


----------



## eHasi (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Unterstützt Win7 vielleicht den PS/2 Anschluss gar nicht mehr? 

Wie heisst der/die Dienst/e, die für die Tastatur und Maus zuständig sind?


----------



## Lexx (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*



> PS2 Anschluss und ist mit einem PS2 Verlängerungskabel ... Die Tastatur mit USB Verlängerungskabel am PC.
> ... hörte ich immer diese  Tonfolge, die bei Fehlern oder dem an- und abstecken von USB Teilen  auftritt


Und wie lange sind diese Verlängerungen?
Schon mal ohne diese probiert?


----------



## eHasi (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

hm... soviel ich herausgefunden habe, müsste der Treiber eigentlich beim Booten geladen werden und dann geladen bleiben. Nun bekomme ich ja während dem laufenden Betrieb des PC immer diese Warnmeldungen in der Ereignisanzeige (s.o.) . 
Ich würde eher mal versuchen ein Bootprotokoll der geladenen Treiber zu machen, also während des Bootens, aber ich weiß noch nicht, wie das geht. 

Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass die Verlängerungskabel das Hauptproblem sind. Ich denke, dass der Treiber mit und ohne Kabel gebraucht wird.


----------



## eHasi (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Wie heisst der/die Dienst/e, die für die Tastatur und Maus zuständig sind?

Das Bootprotokoll zeigt die beiden fraglichen Treiber als geladen an. 



> Service Pack 1 1 25 2013 18:57:39.610
> Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
> Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\hal.dll
> Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
> ...


----------



## eHasi (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Nun habe ich "intellipoint", das für die Steuerung von Microsoft - Mäusen zuständig ist, abgeschaltet, weil meine Maus ja von Logitech ist. "Intellitype" für die Microsoft Tastatur läuft noch. 
Ausserdem habe ich bemerkt, dass beim Zeigerschema für die Maus nichts (kein) eingetragen war und habe nun eines eingetragen.


----------



## Moredread (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Dem, was Du geschrieben hast nach zu urteilen ist es kein Problem der Tastatur, sondern ein Problem einer Komponente des Chipsatz-Treibers. Als Hauptschuldigen würde ich erstmal USB 3 verdächtigen. Beim Z77 sollte es eigentlich nicht mehr der Fall sein... aber weil es so schön einfach ist, würde ich empfehlen, die Tastatur explizit an eine USB 2 Buchse zu hängen.

Selbstredend könnte es auch ein Fehler des Betriebssystems oder der Hardware sein. Das lässt sich ganz einfach herausfinden. Lad Dir doch einfach ein Live-Linux herunter, sowas wie Knoppix. Du musst es nicht installieren, es läuft ja direkt von CD / DVD. Schau einfach, ob die Tastatur da auch hakt. Ist das der Fall, dürfte das Problem bei der Hardware liegen. Läuft alles reibungslos, hakt es wohl irgendwo an der Software. Wäre also eine simple Methode, das Problem einzugrenzen.


----------



## eHasi (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Ich habe das versucht, aber leider bootet die CD, die ich mir gebrannt habe nicht :/


----------



## Sedro89 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Hallo

Anscheinend ist das Problem doch sehr weit verbreitet. Meistens mit einem Asus P8Z77. Ich habe dazu eine Samsung SSD 830 und exakt das selbe Problem mit meiner Logitec. 

Hast du eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## eHasi (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Lösung. 
Inwiefern ist dieses Problem verbreitet? gibt es da andere Links oder Beschreibungen dazu?


----------



## Sedro89 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Hauptsächlich als USB Probleme..
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe Maus "hängt" immer wieder - ComputerBase Forum

Hast du den aktuellen asmedia sowie den Intel treiber? 
ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS P8Z77-V

*Edit:*

Kannst du bitte deine Systemkonfig posten? Benutzt du eine Samsung SSD mit Corsair RAM?..


----------



## eHasi (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Ich meine, dass ich die habe. Aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, ob die, die ich habe wirklich richtig sind. 
u.a. habe ich diese Treiber drauf:
Asmedia 104x USB3.0 Host Controller Driver Download
Intel Chipset Device Software Download
Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center Download
http://www.driverswizard.com/html/182356.html

Hier nochmal mein System: 

- Asus P8Z77-V
- Intel Core i7-3770K
- Super Flower Golden Silent Fanless Platinum 500W ATX 2.3 (SF-500P14FG) (passiv)
- Corsair Vengeance LP Series Blue DDR3-1600, CL10 - 16GB Kit (2x8192MB)
- Intel SSD 520 Series 180GB MLC Asyncron

- Win7 x64


----------



## Sedro89 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

- Asus P8Z77-V
- Intel Core i7-3770K
- Corsair Vengeance LP Series Blue DDR3-1600, CL10 - 16GB Kit (2x8192MB)
- Samsung SSD 830

Hab die gleiche Konfig. Wie viele Bildschirme nutzt du? Tritt der Lag eher bei SSD lastiger und unter leichter Last auf oder anders?


----------



## eHasi (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Ich habe einen 24" TFT angeschlossen. 
Habe das Gefühl, dass es verhältnismäßig regelmäßig hängt, und dass ich das nicht beeinflussen kann. Neulich, als ich ein Video und Bilder bearbeitete, kam es mir so vor, dass es etwas öfter hängt. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es wirklich so war, oder mir nur so vorkam. 
Manchmal hängt es eben auch, wenn ich gar nichts am PC mache. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit der SSD zusammenhängt. Ich hatte mal HDTune, Furmark, Prime laufen, und bei diesen Belastungen gab es nicht mehr lags, wie sonst auch. Allerdings habe ich die SSD nicht mit HDTune getestet 


Hast du auch dieses Treiberproblem, das ich hier und in dem anderen Forum beschrieben habe auch? 
Oder ist dieser Treiber bei dir, und normalerweise immer geladen? 
hauptsächlich geht es um den Treiber kbdhid.sys (Tastatur-HID-Treiber) und um kbdclass.sys (Tastaturklassentreiber)


----------



## Sedro89 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Poste mal bitte deinen Gerätemanager mit IDE/ ATA/ ATAPI und den USB Controllern


----------



## eHasi (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

irgendwie sieht das komisch aus, oder? :o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sedro89 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Unglaublich was bei dir alles dran hängt. 

Kappe alles. Andere Maus & Tastatur. Teste die SSD und den RAM. Deinstalliere alle Treiber. Windows neu drauf. Mainboard zurücksenden.

So würde ich vorgehen.


----------



## eHasi (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Ist es normal, dass da so viele gleiche Sachen aufgeführt sind, vor allem bei "Speichervolumes". 
Wenn ich nicht auf "Ausgeblendete Geräte einblenden" gehe, ist natürlich auch nicht so viel zu sehen


----------



## Sedro89 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*



eHasi schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass da so viele gleiche Sachen aufgeführt sind, vor allem bei "Speichervolumes".
> Wenn ich nicht auf "Ausgeblendete Geräte einblenden" gehe, ist natürlich auch nicht so viel zu sehen


 
Das liegt an deinem Treiber Roulette Keine Ahnung. Liest du eigentlich meine Tipps bzw. machst du Fortschritte?


----------



## eHasi (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Ja habe ich gelesen. Und inzwischen den RAM mit Memtest getestet. Der RAM hat aber keine Fehler.

Kann ich mal versuchen, diese vielen Einträge und Treiber zu deinstallieren, ohne dass ich mich aus dem Windwos aussperre?


----------



## Sedro89 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Ich jedenfalls würds machen.

Vorher solltest du aber noch zwei Tests machen und das ergebnis hier posten. -> AS SSD und HD Tune. Vor den Tests sämtliche Programme schliessen. Inkl. AntiVir.Programme.

AS SSD Benchmark, Download bei heise
HD Tune, Download bei heise


----------



## Sedro89 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Problem gelöst?..


----------



## eHasi (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Leider nein....


----------



## Karacay (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Hängt nur Hardware oder hängt auch mal Software? Ist dir eine Verlangsamung deines Systems aufgefallen?

Wenn ja? Check deine Festplatte, weil die kurz vorm Sterben, öfter mal ein hängen fabrizieren. Ansonsten würd ich an Deiner stelle mal die Muas und Tastatur an einem anderen Pc testen, falls keiner zur Verfügung steht, geh ins Internet Cafe und frag ob du mal anstecken darfst 
Wenn die da laufen, würd ich mal auf die Festplatte tippen oder auf ein Virus. Die von dir angegebenen Eingabegeräte sollten null Probleme für Win 7 darstellen.


----------



## eHasi (9. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Hallo 
Nun habe ich Win7 neu installiert. Für einige Tage trat das Problem, das sich in der Ereignisanzeige durch den Eintrag "Fehler beim Laden des Treibers \Driver\kbdhid für das Gerät HID\VID_045E&PID_00DD&MI_00\8&c3c91c3&0&0000." zeigt, nicht auf. Seit einigen Tagen jedoch habe ich wieder diesen Eintrag, und nun auf einen Zustand davor zurückgesetzt. 
Seitdem (seit ca. 7 Std) ist das Problem weg. 
Beim Vergleich der beiden Zustände hat sich aber nicht viel verändert. 
Im Groben kam dazu
Kaspersky KIS 2013, 
VLC Mediaplayer, 
Flashplayer Plugin, 
Core Temp,
HD Tunde Pro,
Änderungen in der Windows Sidebar und in "Common Files", sowie noch weitere kleine Änderungen. 
Veränderte Treiber - s. Anhang. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass mein Problem nicht hardwarebedingt ist. Nun frage ich mich, was sonst dafür in Betracht kommt. Könnte Kaspersky das Problem verursachen...?


----------



## eHasi (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer intel i7 PC - Maus und Tastatur hängt*

Leider habe ich immer noch das Problem, dass ab und zu meine Maus hängt und auch ab und zu diese Warnung kommt. 

Wenn Kaspersky installiert ist, taucht die beschriebene Meldung auf, wenn es nicht installiert ist, besteht das Problem weiterhin, es gibt aber keine Meldung. 

Nun hab ich einen Heizlüfter, der etwa 800W zieht an dem Verlängerungskabel gehabt, wo auch der PC dran war. (Vorrübergehend für einige Stunden, da Heizung ab und zu kaputt). Beim einstecken des Heizlüfters fiel mir dann das Warnsignal am PC auf, und beim Probieren kam fast jedes Mal beim Einstecken dieser PC Warnton. 
Hab nun den PC an einer eigenen Wandsteckdose, aber im selben Raum. 
Dennoch ertönt der Ton beim Einstecken des Heizlüfters. 

Mein Staubsauger haut auch regelmässig die Sicherung raus, wenn ich ihn am Drehregler anschalte. 

Kann da irgendwas sein? Wäre es möglich, dass der PC kurzzeitig mehr Strom braucht, als die Wandsteckdose hergibt?


----------

